# why am I loosing weight?



## scaff22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi lads....only been training 2 months so a beginner...but do have good upper body stength due to my job.....the question id like to ask is......even though im eating between 3500 to 4000 cals a day part of which is a weight gain shake ... have went down from 15st 7lbs to 15st.......why am I loosing weight as I dont do any cardio e ercises????.....thanks for any advice


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Not eating enough then mate.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Not eating enough then mate.


x2 SIMPLES


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Lucky f*cking bastard... Eat more


----------



## scaff22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for replies... but I thought 4000 cals was a massive amount.....am I wrong?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you are loosing weight mate then you need to increase your intake tbh.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

scaff22 said:


> Thanks for replies... but I thought 4000 cals was a massive amount.....am I wrong?


I was maintaining 15 stone 10/11 on 5 - 6000 +

Theres also people that hit like 20 stone on 3000kcals

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

I only eat 2500 cals max and I'm growing and gaining strength weekly ????. Maybe theirs a hole in the back of your neck and all the food is falling behind your chair ??? was only a thought ?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

scaff22 said:


> Thanks for replies... but I thought 4000 cals was a massive amount.....am I wrong?


Are you definitely getting 4000 though? Are you using a tracking app or anything like that?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

scaff22 said:


> Thanks for replies... but I thought 4000 cals was a massive amount.....am I wrong?


person dependent and also the bigger you are the more you need, as you put on weight again you will need to slowly increase intake to compensate


----------



## scaff22 (Jun 29, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> If you are loosing weight mate then you need to increase your intake tbh.


Thanks for reply andy..... will I not just put on more fat if I take in even more food?.... and is it not possible to stay close to my normal weight but loose more body fat but at same time develop more muscle? Sos for the numb questions ..its all new to me


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes if the weight starts to increase it could be fat or muscle tbh, get your bf level checked 1st. It is possible to loose bf and increase muscle also. Maybe post up your diet and training or start a journal mate. Ask away mate people will help on here.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Good solid weight training will burn more calories that a bit of cardio. Are you training a lot? Could just be that your needing more food. Failing that, get checked out with your GP to be sure there's nothing medically wrong. If all's clear, get eating!


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow! If I ate 4000 calories a day I would blow up like a pig! So for those who say genetics doesn't play a large roll in Bodybuilding you obviously don't know what your talking about.


----------



## scaff22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Maybe its my job burning all my cals as im on the go all day lifting heavy scaffolding gear all day


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

If you've got any mentionable body fat, keep doing what you're doing now and you'll be ripped in no time. Could always go up again from there.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That will play a big part in that mate tbh. You lucky f***er


----------



## scaff22 (Jun 29, 2014)

JayJay031 said:


> Wow! If I ate 4000 calories a day I would blow up like a pig! So for those who say genetics doesn't play a large roll in Bodybuilding you obviously don't know what your talking about.


I only train mon..wed and fri at the moment and only do squats...bench press..seated rowing..skull crushers...press behind neck.. curls... latt pull downs and sit ups....3x 10 for each set


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> Good solid weight training will burn more calories that a bit of cardio.


Lol I love how you put "a bit" of cardio!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

JayJay031 said:


> Lol I love how you put "a bit" of cardio!


Ha ha, yes I started off saying cardio then added "a bit" as clearly if you're a marathon runner, cardio would have a huge impact whereas 3x45 mins running or rowing etc each week won't make weight drop off unless you're seriously on a deficit


----------



## Rytiny4 (Apr 14, 2014)

It'll be your physical job I would say mate. I work in a builders merchants so lifting **** all day. Need 4000 to bulk now it seems. I only needed like 3000 or just over to gain before


----------



## Acecurl99 (Jul 7, 2014)

I hope you already got your answer. I also want to add that when we are exercising we need to concern about our food and nutrition.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds like the major issue is burning loads of calories with your job. If you are getting stronger at the same time then stick with it for a bit and enjoy the fat loss!

How many of your 4000 calories are from your weight gain shake, and what is in it?


----------

